# Can someone tell me about the Natchez



## MDEN

Any info on a 1999 Natchez would be appriciated , is there a resource showing the diffeneces between litespeed models? How would this frame compare to a classic? Thanks


----------



## skepticman

Models on BikePedia
BikePedia - Complete Bicycles/Frames 1999 Litespeed models

Catalog
Litespeed catalog archive › Titanium Rides
or
Litespeed


----------



## MDEN

Thanks for the info! 
Maybe a silly question but how does a 1999 Natchez frame set compare with a 1995 classic? Looks like same ti*, why the difference in price, was it just components or was the classic considered a higher end frame? 

I built up a 1995 classic that I like alot, and ended up with like new 1999 Natchez signature series ( polished frame?) I'll most likley be selling one, I actually like the braze on FD and no seat clamp on the classic, and the hour glass seat stays on the Natchez , have not riden the Natchez enough yet to determin which is a better ride.


----------



## INDECS

The 1995 Classic sits just above the Natchez and has different tubing (butted/tapered), where the Natchez has straight tubes and curved seatstays.

Check the '99 catalog:
https://web.archive.org/web/20101124205309/https://litespeed.com/archives/lscatalog1999.pdf

Btw, here's my '99 Natchez... love the ride:


----------



## pmf

INECS -- Nice looking bike. Is that a Cinnelli Gammo titanium stem? How fo you like the Wound Up fork? I'm considering putting one on my 1999 Ultimate. Is it a carbon, or steel steerer tube?


----------



## INDECS

Thanks, that's a Grammo indeed... not particularly stiff, but I don't use the Natchez for climbing anyway. (That's what my Cervelo RS is for  )

The Wound Up has a steel steerer and I love how it handles. Turned the Natchez into a comfy yet sharp ride. (40mm rake)


----------



## pmf

that's my conundrum with Wound Up -- the rake is either 40 or 45 and my Ultimate is speced for a 43 rake. From what I gather, more rake makes the bike handling twitchy and less makes it more sloppy. A guy at my LBS said that even 2mm is a big deal and told me to look for something else. I find that kind of hard to believe. I really like the look of the Wound Up forks, and everyone raves about how well they handle. I have a Look HSC2 on it now, which is not as stiff as I'd like.


----------



## INDECS

If you're gonna do high speed descents with it... I'd say stick to the 43 rake. Dunno what would happen to the handling (speed wobbles etc.)

But if yo can get a good deal on it I'd say give it a try. 
I bought the Natchez frame with a Time fork, but never rode it. So I can't compare.

Handling with the 40mm Wound Up is really nice, maybe slightly twitchy when you ride no handed.


----------

